# Odd 'clicking' noise from horse



## Equus Leather (8 July 2008)

Yesterday as I warmed up my horse I could a really loud clicking noise. Really prominent in trot, not so in walk. Got off, stripped tack and, with a friend lunging, tried to run alongside to see if I could hear it. It seemed to be coming from a shoulder, but it was so difficult to tell, so I put her away.

Got on her this morning, and could still hear it. Horse is def no lame, and shows no sign of pain, but this noise is LOUD! People on the ground could hear it, so wasn't just me. Am meant to be doing dressage tonight, but have withdrawn 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will give her tomorrow off, and see how she is on Thursday. Has anyone else had any experience of anything like this?


----------



## kirstyhen (8 July 2008)

My horse's hock clicks, when he went lame in the same leg the vet blocked it, but found nothing. The cause of his lameness was further down. 
The vet told me it was like having clicky knees, its an air bubble trapped within the joint capsule.


----------



## _OC_ (8 July 2008)

Only in joints......never heard of this before...odd!


----------



## hellybelly6 (8 July 2008)

It could also be a tendon snapping across a bone as the horse moves.  It is not painful, it happens to me in my ankles.

If you are worried at all contact your vet.  Adding something like cortaflex may also help.

Its good news that your horse is not lame.


----------



## Equus Leather (8 July 2008)

Thanks for your replies everyone. It is rather odd! I can't pinpoint exactly where it's coming from.


----------



## pinkcatkin (8 July 2008)

My mare does this behind in a fetlock, doesn't seem to affect her and it isn't always audible.  Done it for years, no ill effects.


----------



## happy_talk (8 July 2008)

my mare has always had clicky joints, but never causes her a problem (never lame) and goes once she's warmed up. I did try cortaflex but after 1 tub (4mths) there was no improvement. Going to try different oils now to see if that helps. I have asked the vet about it and they said so long as she's not lame or stiff, then don't worry.


----------



## 0ldmare (8 July 2008)

Could he be forging? One of mine does this and clicks a lot. Its mostly noticeable in trot, but she also does it in walk. Is he due to be shod soon? Thats when mine does it more - ie when the toes get a bit long. Its never caused a problem for me, but if its a problem farriers can shoe with a squarer toe at the back to stop it.


----------



## Equus Leather (8 July 2008)

No, she's not forging. Shod 2 weeks ago. It's a definite joint clicking.


----------



## toffeesmarty (8 July 2008)

My mare clicks too-  in her hind stifle area. Spent some vet time investigating it but not lame and she has happily clicked ever since!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (8 July 2008)

My old horse clicked in his hip and hocks. Its frustrating but you really need to ignore it apparently!!


----------



## Sharonr (8 July 2008)

My boy clicks in his pelvis.  

Had the vet check it out and he told me he has a tilted pelvis which would have been the result of a bad fall when he was racing or even just from getting cast in the stable.

Nothing to worry about and he's defo not in pain with it.  Advice given was to do loads of hill work to help.


----------



## Nickijem (8 July 2008)

Can't offer any help with this, sorry but I can join the 'Ive got a horse with clicky joints club'!  Jerry has had clicky knees since I got him and have never caused him any bother.  Have supplemented his feed with glucosamine but didn't make much difference really.


----------

